
Different OSes produced different results for Chemists using Python - gripfx
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/15/bug_python_scripts/
======
sh-run
The article references this line from the glob documentation: "The glob module
finds all the pathnames matching a specified pattern according to the rules
used by the Unix shell, although results are returned in arbitrary order."

That wasn't added until Nov 4, 2018 (Edit: see below it was actually Nov 16,
2015 - still more than 6 years ago) so I'd be hesitant to put blame the
scripts author. After all he wrote it ~6 years ago. Testing is obviously
important and probably even more so in the scientific world, but the article
makes it sound like this line of documentation has been in place since the
library was first written.

[https://github.com/python/cpython/commit/52465e1b8bb7af23d64...](https://github.com/python/cpython/commit/52465e1b8bb7af23d642dbb43c8173d079b7ec30#diff-
bbd32187ea3e8ff453ad5732dcee7750)

Edit: Correct commit from 2015
[https://github.com/python/cpython/commit/9f3c094e687898be24e...](https://github.com/python/cpython/commit/9f3c094e687898be24e70662e7d5c135914d89d8)
and the related issue
[https://bugs.python.org/issue25615](https://bugs.python.org/issue25615)

